# She is your beginning, your light and your end



## Serendi

Hi, 
What is the correct translation for the sentence: "She is your beginning, your light and your end." 

And what kind of corresponding decline that sentence, if nominative or accusative. 

Thanks a lot

----------

Hola,
Cual es la traducción correcta para la oración: "Ella es su comienzo, su luz y su final". 

Y a qué tipo de declinación correspone esa oración, si es nominativo o acusativo. 

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jazyk

Una posibilidad: Illa est principium tuum, lux tua et finis tuum.

Todo está en nominativo, ya que el verbo est actúa como cópula.


----------



## lacrimae

jazyk said:


> Una posibilidad: Illa est principium tuum, lux tua et finis tuum.
> 
> Todo está en nominativo, ya que el verbo est actúa como cópula.


Homerus dormit aliquando
Finis /tua / tuus 
saludos


----------



## jazyk

Yep, it should be finis tuus.


----------



## Serendi

Yo había hecho la siguiente traducción:
Suum initium, sua lux et suus finis ea est...

Sólo que no sabía si el pronombre Ea era correcto en ese caso. 
Si la traducción que hice estuviese correcta, en vez de Ea se puede usar Illa entonces?

Las palabras principium e initium/ lux y lumen funcionan como sinónimos o tienen usos específicos?

Obrigada Jazyk pela explicação da declinação do verbo em nominativo, agora sei que "est" é cópula e, portanto, nada de objeto direto.

Lacrimae, entonces "finis" concorda con "tuus"... ambos en nominativo?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I suppose you planned to translate this way :

*Tuum* initium, *tua* lux et *tuus* finis _ea_ est...

_Is,ea,id_  rather refers to a previous noun as a personal pronoun. Although _she_ is also a personal pronoun and _ille,illa, illud_ a demonstrative ,  _illa_ is better here, because there's no previous sentence, but also because this demonstrative has an eulogistic, laudatory value that perfectly matches the meaning of this sentence.
My try : 

_Ex illa initium tuum, lux tua, finis tuus exsistit._ ( exsisto=  to emerge from, to originate in )


----------



## jazyk

No se usa suus (y variaciones), solo tuus (y variaciones) en este caso. Suus se usa solamente como una especie de pronombre posesivo reflexivo. Rex cum (sua) muliere ambulat. Rex es el sujeto de la frase y estamos hablando de la mujer del rey, de la reina. Ejus en la misma frase significaría que está andando con la mujer de una tercera persona. Cuando se hablaba directamente con alguien, en latín se usaba tu. Creo que vos singular apareció mucho después y ya no hacía parte del latín clásico.


----------



## Serendi

Gracias J. F. de Troyes y Jazyk por la ayuda, grandes profesores son ustedes!!!  Me quedó claro lo del pronombre personal y el posesivo. 

En el caso del Suus, pensé justamante en el vos que usamos por respeto o distancia con alguien, ahora ya sé que no existía en el latín clásico, gracias Jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

De nada, pero aunque si fueras a usar vos, dirías vester, vestra, vestrum, etc.


----------



## Serendi

jazyk, gracias por la explicación, realmente fue estupenda... insisto, muy buen profe!!!  Y ahora ya sé que puedo usar tuus o vester... pero nada de suus, jajaja, a no ser que sea reflexivo. Gracias una vez más...


----------

